# Music Related Podcasts



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 7, 2009)

As a fan of podcasts, I thought we could start a thread listing some of our favourites. 

I just listened to a great Sonic State interview with sound-sculptor extraordinaire Diego Stocco, of burning-piano fame. Inspiring and educational! : 

Podcast on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSt ... =204531458

or

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2009/06/ ... go-stocco/

Diego's website is übercool as well. Check out the videos... : http://diegostocco.com/


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2009)

www.stageandscreenonline.com

It took me about two months to get through the podcasts, but it's very interesting! Also hidden on www.lso.co.uk are some podcasts made by Tommy Pearson.


----------



## JB78 (Jun 7, 2009)

www.scorenotes.com is another good one.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 7, 2009)

Classical music interviews:

http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/thesounde ... nterviews/


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 10, 2009)

No love for the VSL podcast? :D 

I found the "film score monthly" podcasts to be generally pretty good. Too bad they dont produce them as often as they use to. (search itunes; how did you guys post direct links to itunes?) 

If you like interviews with film composers, these podcasts have some very good/long interviews with composers: http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?cat=18

I also enjoy KCRW's "on the beat" which gives short 3min news bites on whats going on in the industry. Also for fun I listen to KCRW's "Martini Shot." Hilarious! 

I'll be checking out everyones suggestions (have an 2 hours to kill driving to/from work). GREAT THREAD!


----------



## JB78 (Jun 10, 2009)

Not a podcast, but a really cool interview with Brian Tyler none the less. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVg9wrPVLE

Best regards
Jon


----------



## JB78 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great links CM!

I found this video at artisthousemusic.org, great ideas for ear-training if you're not already doing this.

http://www.artistshousemusic.org/videos/the+importance+of+music+theory+and+ear+training+to+professional+musicians+and+arrangers+part+2 (http://www.artistshousemusic.org/videos ... ers+part+2)

Best regards
Jon


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Jon, I've been checking out your scorenotes link, that's some very up close and personal discussion. Things are so different at the top, it's weird, but it's good to hear their feedback / reactions to their work and the industry environments they encounter.


----------



## Illuminati (Jun 16, 2009)

Music and the Brain:
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSt ... =299877804


----------



## Justus (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.geocities.com/cinematicsound/

http://fsmpodcast.libsyn.com/index.php?post_year=2009&post_month=04

http://www.stuartmalina.com/blog/blog.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tn54


----------



## JB78 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.filmmusicsite.com/titles.cgi ... lk&lang=en

Composer interviews.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 13, 2010)

Composer Interviews:
http://www.filmmuziek.be/titles.cgi?go= ... lk&lang=en


----------

